# Smoking Woman // Oil on Canvas // 40x40cm



## maxaux (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey,

this is my third oil painting. Took me quite some time to figure out the right colors for this one but I'm really happy with the result.
Tell me your opinion!


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

A woman behind a cloud. What a mysterious motif! Lines in the picture point at the central motif, which is behind smoke. This is a new concept. Consider making several paintings around the same idea--a common practice among painters. This painting demonstrates that shadow and light, lines and composition, are more important than colour. We can see how the sturdy and straight lines contribute to stabilizing the otherwise "nebulous" picture. It is evident that you have a great deal of artistic talent.

But the format is curious. Artists usually avoid square canvases because it is such a stabile shape. A rectangular shape generates more interest and it's easier to make an interesting composition on it. This picture works, however. 

Mats


----------

